# Looking for a good leather collar maker !



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for someone reliable who makes leather collars for dogs or know someone or somewhere to look . I want one for my 7 month old pitbull . 

A good collar maker  xo ty pictures please


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

This is from the California Collar Co. if you're in the Southern California area. Very high-quality leatherwork. There's also Paco leather works in AZ or NM I think.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Drop Henry an email, mojaveleather[email protected] .
He's leatherman-cowboy here at gp. We only support him and Cali girl collars for leather stuff. High quality products and super service from high quality people. You should be able to see their work in the products and service section on the front page. Gp does not support any other makers for a reason.


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

redog said:


> Drop Henry an email, [email protected] .
> He's leatherman-cowboy here at gp. We only support him and Cali girl collars for leather stuff. High quality products and super service from high quality people. You should be able to see their work in the products and service section on the front page. Gp does not support any other makers for a reason.


Is there a website ? To see


----------

